# tree service direct .com



## juststumps (Dec 21, 2005)

hey guys? any of you guys ever try or use this service.. just wondering if its worth the time.. js


----------



## Redbull (Dec 21, 2005)

Of course it's worth the time! You only pay for leads that you receive. I just got home from doing an estimate that I received from TSD. The lead cost me $4. Also, I use their email and mobile phone notification, so I get a text message on my cell every time I get an estimate request. Customers are real impressed when you call within minutes of them submitting their request. Of course, you are goig to get the typical window shoppers but the same can be said of any form of advertising. Go for it.


----------



## bottlefed89 (Dec 22, 2005)

So you're the one who's been taking all my leads, ehhh??? Did you look at a big oak removal in independence?? Big job, I guess the best bid wins, and I'd doubt it'll be me.

I also use the service and like it, I think generally if the people go to the trouble of making their request they are genuinely interested. They may be overwhelmed when they hear the price, but I think they have more interest than people that call out of papers and phonebooks...


----------



## Redbull (Dec 22, 2005)

I definately wouldn't be the low bidder there. That was one big A$$ tree!!! I walked away, I'm just not equipped for that much wood. I put pics of it in this thread. http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=27662


----------



## TreeJunkie (Dec 22, 2005)

I'll be interested in what everyones bid was once a decision has been made. I could see a wide range of bids. All depends on what equip someone has and how hungry they might be for the work. Either way who ever gets it has a lot of hard work ahead of them.


----------



## teamtree (Dec 23, 2005)

*Not the greatest but they are leads*

I use TreeServiceDirect.com. I am not very thrilled with the customers they direct my way. 

Out of 10 leads....

2 provided inaccurate information....address / phone numbers...so I was unable to get any information from them

3 just wanted the cheapest job...which I declined to go look at the job...we are professionals and we generally do not give the lowest bid...we do provide the highest quality service at a premium price.

2 were very small jobs

3 jobs were done before I could give the estimate (all 3 were just putting trees on the ground). I was at the residence within 24 hours of receiving the request for an estimate but the job was given to the first person to get to the job

All in all...I screen the request that come in to make sure they will give me a chance to tell them about our company and the services we provide and that we are able to give them an estimate before they give the work to the best estimate.


----------



## bottlefed89 (Dec 23, 2005)

Well, all us KC guys think we won't be the cheapest, so hopefully one of us gets it. I may be the hungriest out of us, but we'll see. Maybe we should all just team up on it...


----------



## DDM (Dec 23, 2005)

bottlefed89 said:


> Well, all us KC guys think we won't be the cheapest, so hopefully one of us gets it. I may be the hungriest out of us, but we'll see. Maybe we should all just team up on it...



Just out of idle curiousity What did you bid the tree for?


----------



## TreeJunkie (Dec 23, 2005)

Alot...


----------



## TreeJunkie (Dec 23, 2005)

Somewhere between 20 and thirty c notes, not including the stump.


----------



## DDM (Dec 23, 2005)

TreeJunkie said:


> Somewhere between 20 and thirty green backs, not including the stump.



LOL I was thinking atleast 75.00 :spam:


----------



## Redbull (Dec 23, 2005)

DDM said:


> LOL I was thinking atleast 75.00 :spam:



Hehe. That might cover the fuel for the saws...maybe.


----------



## PowersTree (Dec 24, 2005)

I used to use Tree Service Direct....but then everyone else in my area found it. When I first started using it early in the spring it was awesome. I landed 80% of my bids and was generaly happy about it. Then I went on an estimate a second time without realizing it to find out there was 14 bids ranging from $200 (beer money) to $1200 (lil pricey for this job). My bid on that one was $775...middle road. Well they went with the $200 crew. Well I drove back by a week or so later to see half the tree still standing. So I walked into their backyard and not to my suprise but there deck was laying on the ground.....woops....maybe they shouldnt have been so cheap.


----------



## Redbull (Dec 25, 2005)

PowersTree said:


> I used to use Tree Service Direct....but then everyone else in my area found it. When I first started using it early in the spring it was awesome. I landed 80% of my bids and was generaly happy about it. Then I went on an estimate a second time without realizing it to find out there was 14 bids ranging from $200 (beer money) to $1200 (lil pricey for this job). My bid on that one was $775...middle road. Well they went with the $200 crew. Well I drove back by a week or so later to see half the tree still standing. So I walked into their backyard and not to my suprise but there deck was laying on the ground.....woops....maybe they shouldnt have been so cheap.



I see your frustration, but let's say your closing rate went down to only 50% instead of 80%. You get 10 requests and get 5 jobs and avg. $300 per job. You pay $4 per estimate request received so that's $40. You made $1500 off of that $40 investment (minus your costs of doing estimates). Not a bad return on a $40 investment. Just something to think about.


----------



## Redbull (Dec 25, 2005)

I also had a customer call me from TSD that had a tree half finished from a previous tree service. I asked why the chose that service provider and they said it was because they were the cheapest. When I gave her my bid to finish it, she chose the low bidder AGAIN. Some people never learn.


----------



## pbtree (Dec 25, 2005)

The choosing the low bidder issue seems to exist with or without on line referrals - but perhaps this makes it easier for people to request multiple quotes.


----------



## ASD (Dec 25, 2005)

we are listed on line in a couple of sites. the prob. that we have is that people can wright one RFQ and click as Manny service provider's as they want ! one - five - fifty in two sec. you just have to screen you calls when you get em. "what are you looking to get done" "how Manny company's have you contacted " if they say more then 5 we wont go in less the work will be over $20k! their is nothing more frustrating then a home owner wanting to have 10 company's's show up at the same time to bid on $800 worth of work:bang:


----------



## bottlefed89 (Dec 27, 2005)

TJ, sounds like we're in the same range $$ wise.... Redbull, what job are you talking about that their deck got smashed?? Just curious as it maybe on I also bid...


----------



## darkstar (Dec 28, 2005)

*same s$%^*

As soon as i saw this thread i sighned up and yesterday got my first call . Well at 11, oclock i got 2 calls first one to my home phone then one to my cell from another cell number. I spoke with someone wanting an estimate and schduled it for today at 10 30 . Ok then around 2 oclock yesterday i got a call from tree service direct . com guess who ? same guy .... he called me first from my yellow page ad then again 3 hours later from my tree service direct add ..... GREAT :bang:


----------



## TreeJunkie (Jan 25, 2006)

Greg,

yeah we were w/ in 40 bucks of each other...Too bad the yahoo had to come in and lowball the work.

The idiot ended up getting in over his head and called Redbull to help bail him out. So the guy hired Brandon to came out and put it on the ground...He gave me a call and asked if i'd be interested in tag teaming it....So we did....Redbull. ran the rigging lines and directed the ground operations, I did the climbing. ....We made a great team. Although it was a tricky take down no thanks to all of the stubs an what not the yahoo had created while trying to tackle it himself...:bang: :censored: .You should have seen it....The guy had been roping down w/ ski rope and old manilla he'd found at the hardware store... It was a hoot and i tried to let him know.

After completing the takedown i'm glad that we had not bid it for any less than we did. Lots of things to avoid....and one heck of alot of wood to deal w/....it would have been worth every dollar...
Check out the pics Redbull just posted in the pic forum..UNDER ONE BIG PIN OAK>...Check it out!


----------



## promisetree (Dec 6, 2012)

*TSD is Awesome!*

I have been using TSD.com for several years and they are Great! Yes, there are some of the issues you mentioned but they are always very helpful and will remove any leads you find inaccurate. I have emailed them stating I don't have enough or inaccurate information to reach the customer and they have removed the leads and refunded the charge. I have also had the issue where the job was completed by the time I got there (even times when I've gotten there in several hours after receiving the lead); so I've contacted TSD>com and they removed the lead and refunded the charge. There are always going to be customers that have small jobs or want the cheapest price, but overall the service is very beneficial. If I can pay $12 for a lead that can potentially make me $1000's; I'll take it anytime!

Duane Juhasz, Owner
Promise Tree Service
Serving Middlesex and Somerset County, NJ
732-777-1392
www.promise################



teamtree said:


> I use TreeServiceDirect.com. I am not very thrilled with the customers they direct my way.
> 
> Out of 10 leads....
> 
> ...


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 6, 2012)

I used to use TSD for years. I also found it worked pretty good. Was probably back around the time this thread was started. I used to get text messages to my old Sanyo flip phone. Back then, people were amazed when you would call them within minutes of them submitting a request for an estimate. It was like because they thought I was tech savy, they automatically assumed I was a real pro (lol). I think I just stopped paying and let it go. Not a bad deal, though!


----------



## arborjockey (Dec 6, 2012)

I told a guy yesterday that I would give him 10% of any job he shot my way while im here. He laghed and said most salesman make 15-20%. Does this seem right. I've never done sales but that's a chunk of cash for not doing the actual work. After talking a while (he had some stuff on craigslist for sale) he wants to hire me to do some climbing. Think I'll tell him I want 25% of every job if his salesman taking 20 for doing squat.


----------



## mckeetree (Dec 6, 2012)

I was hooked up with TSD for a while. The leads I got were the biggest bunch of multi-bid getting tire kicking cheap ass morons that ever existed on the planet Earth. No thanks.


----------



## flushcut (Dec 11, 2012)

arborjockey said:


> I told a guy yesterday that I would give him 10% of any job he shot my way while im here. He laghed and said most salesman make 15-20%. Does this seem right. I've never done sales but that's a chunk of cash for not doing the actual work. After talking a while (he had some stuff on craigslist for sale) he wants to hire me to do some climbing. Think I'll tell him I want 25% of every job if his salesman taking 20 for doing squat.



5% is customary.


----------

